# And Now When the World Needs Them Most....



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=598&e=1&u=/nm/20040708/film_nm/film_policeacademy_dc


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm sure that bubba smith will appreciate the work...lol


----------

